# How long do scales take to grow back?



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a giant HMPK male who was acting listless a week ago. He was lying on the bottom, not moving and swimming very uncoordinatedly when he did. When I looked closer, I noticed whole areas of necrosis where the scales had come away. Since it presented like a bacterial infection, I medicated him with a full course of Waterlife Myxazin and some aquarium salt. 

He showed an improvement in 24 hours and is now fully back to normal behaviour wise. However, he has not grown back any of the lost scaling. Instead the areas remain smooth and flesh-coloured. 

My question is, following something like this; will those scales ever grow back? I’m keeping him in Aquarium salt just to prevent re-infection, but he hasn’t been showing any signs of discomfort.

Also he was intended to go into a barracks style set-up, but now I’m worried he’s going to infect the rest of my fish. Do you think it’s safe for him to go in there once he’s recovered, or should he just continue to live by himself?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think scales grow back quite quickly, within a week if the tissue is healthy. Since I'm not sure what caused the bacterial infection, I would leave him in his own tank for at least a month to make sure whatever it was has passed from his system. If he shows no signs of getting ill again, he can probably go into the barracks after a month. But don't keep him in AQ salt for an entire month, you might damage his kidneys. I hear 10 days is the maximum amount of time for salt treatment.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Hopefully it doesn't take long to regrow. I think I might just leave him out of the barracks permanently, and give him his own tank down in our office area. He now has his own bucket and water change container assigned to him just in case. 

I only intended on using salt for a couple of days (only used it twice during his treatment) and then going over to Indian Almond Leaf tinted water for a few weeks until everything has healed up nicely.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You've got it under control. I hope he heals up quickly for you. Good luck!


----------

